# Banana Pudding



## BubbaGourmet (Feb 1, 2004)

kyles;
   Absolutely you have an invite! Here is the recipe for banana pudding from the coookbook.

Banana Pudding

Ahh Heaven! I LOVE banana pudding. All of my friends know this and I have been fortunate enough over the years to sample several good ones. In certain types of restaurants, (most notably Barbecue places) Banana pudding is absolutely ESSENTIAL to serve after the meal. I love it enough to overcome my aversion to desserts and make this one once in a while. If you decide to try this, PLEASE use the GOOD vanilla wafers. You know the ones I mean. 

SERVES 6-8 (Unless I am one of them, then it serves 3)

1 cup sugar 
3 tbsp. Corn starch 
¼ tsp. salt 
2 cups milk 
2 cups pureed overripe bananas 
4 egg yolks 
2 tbsp. Butter, cut into pieces 
60 to 70 vanilla wafers 
1 ½ tsp. vanilla extract (real thing only please) 
4 large firm but ripe bananas, sliced 
Whipped Cream for topping (again, the GOOD stuff)

In a saucepan, place the sugar, cornstarch and the pureed bananas. Slowly add the milk whisking the whole time until the cornstarch is dissolved. Add the egg yolks and whisk in thoroughly. Begin adding the butter and continue to whisk until the butter is all added and the mixture is smooth. Heat over medium and stir until the mixture thickens. Reduce the heat to low and simmer one minute. Remove from the heat and add the vanilla. Set aside. In a large deep pie dish, line the bottom and the sides with Vanilla wafers. Add ½ the pudding and ½ the banana slices. Put a layer of wafers on top of this and place the remaining banana slices on top. Add the rest of the pudding and press a piece of plastic wrap or waxed paper directly on top of the pudding. Refrigerate at least for hours. Serve with a dollop of whipped cream.

NOTE: Traditionally, banana pudding is served with a meringue on top. While I love it this way my family does NOT like meringue (are these people really related to ME?), so I forego it in favor of whipped cream. If your family is normal, use the meringue.

Copyright 2003 The Bubba Gourmet, Steve Lapan   All rights reserved.

Sorry for that last bit...the lawyer says I gotta


----------

